# Mokuton Fight: Yamato vs Obito (Zetsu Suit)



## RedChidori (Mar 4, 2014)

The title never lies .



VS



Location: Zetsu Suit Obito vs Mist Shinobi
State of Mind: Bloodlusted for both
Starting Distance: 15.5 meters away
Knowledge: Reputation only
Restrictions:_*EVERYTHING IS RESTRICTED EXCLUDING MOKUTON JUTSU!!!!!!*_
Additional Info: Obito has his Three Tomoe Sharingan activated for precognition ONLY!

Please provide a legitimate reason why either combatant wins, loses, or stalemates.

READY?! FIGHT   !!!!!! _-RedChidori_


----------



## Pitbull00000 (Mar 4, 2014)

What i've seen of Obito in the I'm in hell Chapter, Obito wins this, the mokuton tree was more deadly than the mokuton Yamato ever showed.
And Obito's mokuton was more blade like unlike Yamato


----------



## Kai (Mar 4, 2014)

Depends if Yamato can counter or survive the Mokuton that killed all the Mist shinobi. 

The young Obito has no tactic; this wouldn't be a problem because of the reckless freedom Kamui provides, but Yamato would have more ample opportunity to outsmart a raging Obito and put him down before the final Mokuton comes into play.

Of course, if it's Yamato in the current suit, he absolutely stomps.


----------



## MYJC (Mar 4, 2014)

Wait...EVERYTHING is restricted? No Mokuton or anything? So they're basically just punching and kicking each other? 

In that case...I guess Obito wins since the Zetsu suit ostensibly augments his physical stats.


----------



## RedChidori (Mar 4, 2014)

MYJC said:


> Wait...EVERYTHING is restricted? No Mokuton or anything? So they're basically just punching and kicking each other?
> 
> In that case...I guess Obito wins since the Zetsu suit ostensibly augments his physical stats.



 No dawg everything else is restricted except Mokuton. Did you not read the title or the OP ?


----------

